
Why C# Is Not My Favorite Programming Language - mikescandy
https://fredmameri.wordpress.com/2015/09/14/why-c-is-not-my-favorite-programming-language/
======
dozzie
It boils down to "C# is not C++".

~~~
mikescandy
that was my same feeling. I'm a C# developer, and even though I consider
myself a decent dev, I never thought of C# as a toy language. I guess I'm not
that good.

~~~
Delmania
Until the author has made systems like Stack Overflow, Exchange, IIS, Office
365, and SharePoint in C++, his comments about C# being a "toy language for
small projects" are pretty much baseless. In fact, this entire article is
nothing more than an academic exercise, he has no practical examples where any
of his concerns had a significant impact on a production system.

------
rtets
No feature or optimisation is free

One must eventually compromise in every language/system at some cost according
to the value to its intended user

Many of these genuinely interesting criticisms of C# are the "other edge" to
the sword we love it for

------
kinosang
Why Python, Ruby, Javascript, Java, PHP, and etc is Not My Favorite
Programming Languages. That's subjective and completely worthless for others.

~~~
nvivo
Agreed. Basically, he could have gone with almost every modern language there
and the result would be the same.

------
Avernar
I actually prefer C++/CLI to C#. I use it for my UI code and can seamlessly
call my C++ code to do the non-UI work.

